

Tips for founders doing their first tech startup (from a YC founder) - jasonyan
http://www.immadsnewworld.com/2007/10/tips-for-founders-doing-their-first.html

======
dyu
Wasn't Apple the one where some third person had 2% in case the two Steves had
some conflict? But that third person was just for conflict resolution.

In general I find 3 or 4 is a good number for a start. It's not too many to
manage, but not too few. 3 is company.

~~~
tuukkah
Any investor can also play the conflict resolution role.

------
hwork
Interesting on the third co-founder advice... does anyone else have a
perspective on this?

